# Carbs post cardio workout



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm currently trying to lose weight through cardio and reduced calories and keeping my carbs low. And I was wondering what the benefits are of having carbs post cardio workout.

I've had conflicting advice....a PT told me that I don't need a carb and protein shake post workout unless I'm training with weights. However, someone else, with a history of training, advised me that after a cardio workout my body needs easily digestable carbs so that my body doesn't start breaking down muscle to replenish my glycogen stores.

So, what advise should follow? And what is the reasoning behind it?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Carbs will boost your insulin production and drive nutrients into muscles to reduce any catabolic results following any form of exercise.

Your PT is wrong lol.

As to your diet, only you can decide. If your in a calorie defecit, you should expect some muscle loss (less if on AAS) but depending on the type of diet (keto or timed carbs for ex) , keto would be more catabolic, where as timed carbs (be it 30g before workout and 30g after) would prob be more muscle sparing.

Just work the pre and post workout carbs into your macros, continue to be in a calorie deficit and you should be spot on 

NB - im sure others will pitch in if im off the mark on anything.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd say they both are sort of saying the same thing, as far they both agree carbs after exercise will help you to increase/maintain muscle mass, but they are drawing different conclusions from the same understanding. I'd say if you are not on a very low carb diet for a reason i.e. keto then a banana wouldn't hurt at all, but there probably isn't any need for you to add carbs to a shake unless you find it more convenient that way.


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm with 1Tonne on this one.

If I dont have carbs after my training, I feel rubbish from the lack of energy.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Katy said:


> I'm currently trying to lose weight through cardio and reduced calories and keeping my carbs low. And I was wondering what the benefits are of having carbs post cardio workout.
> 
> I've had conflicting advice....a PT told me that I don't need a carb and protein shake post workout unless I'm training with weights. However, someone else, with a history of training, advised me that after a cardio workout my body needs easily digestable carbs so that my body doesn't start breaking down muscle to replenish my glycogen stores.So, what advise should follow? And what is the reasoning behind it?


You've answered your own question. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

For me it would depend how hard the cardio session is. If you are giving it the full beans and are completely bolloxed at the end then yes I would. For moderate/low intensity then I would probably say no 

Edit: thats the 2nd serious post Ive made today. hmmm


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BillC said:


> You've answered your own question. :thumbup1:


Ok, so that's the biology behind it then? I wasn't certain of the theory behind carbs post cardio. Cheers



Hamster said:


> U dont need carbs after cardio Kate...just a protein meal will be ok about 30 minutes after.


That is actually what I've been mainly doing...just snacking on a bit of meat. I usually try to work out before lunch when I'm due to eat anyway but sometimes I can't and don't really want to be having carbs post workout at a time when I wouldn't usually eat...I'm confusled as to who's right :confused1:



1Tonne said:


> As to your diet, only you can decide. If your in a calorie defecit, you should expect some muscle loss (less if on AAS) but depending on the type of diet (keto or timed carbs for ex) , keto would be more catabolic, where as timed carbs (be it 30g before workout and 30g after) would prob be more muscle sparing.


I'm not on keto and not being hugely specific e.g weighing and timing foods etc. I'm still sort of experimenting and have currently found that what I have is enough to maintain energy but with the odd craving. My concern is if I workout late afternoon (a time when I've stopped having carbs for the day) should I be having a carb and protein shake? Is it necessary?



2004mark said:


> there probably isn't any need for you to add carbs to a shake unless you find it more convenient that way.


The shake I was considering was CNP Pro recover which already has the easily digestiable carbs in. But, I'd probably prefer a banana tbh  and they're cheaper!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> For me it would depend how hard the cardio session is. If you are giving it the full beans and are completely bolloxed at the end then yes I would. For moderate/low intensity then I would probably say no
> 
> Edit: thats the 2nd serious post Ive made today. hmmm


Cheers Ash...it's over an hour of intense cardio....heart rate certainly goes beyond fat burning rate.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Katy said:


> Cheers Ash...it's over an hour of intense cardio....heart rate certainly goes beyond fat burning rate.


Then i stand by my original comment. You are still using muscles, still using glycogen stores, and still putting the body through a course of intense training.

Post workout - 30g, past cardio , 15g. Just an idea, experiment and see what happens.

As to the science, pretty much think i covered that also.

Realistically, is your body and it will react differently to everyone else's. If you feel drained afterwards, then take some carb intake. If it helps, continue to do so, if it doesnt, either up it slightly or decide it isnt for you.

What ever you do, good luck with it.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I've been doing low carbs due to a holiday i went on the other week, i wanted to shed some fat for it, and i found that i only really feel the need for carbs pre workout for energy (protein flapjack) and then having my usual protein rich meal after suffices.

I'm actualluy surprised at how well my body has adapted to low carb, took a couple of weeks of feeling a bit lethargic though.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

1Tonne said:


> Then i stand by my original comment. You are still using muscles, still using glycogen stores, and still putting the body through a course of intense training.
> 
> Post workout - 30g, past cardio , 15g. Just an idea, experiment and see what happens.
> 
> ...


Thanks 

I will experiement. I've been alright the past few weeks but I've been working out in the morning between breakfast and lunch. However, last night I worked out late and didn't eat for some time before or after so felt awful. I'll make sure I don't do that again.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Katy said:


> The shake I was considering was CNP Pro recover which already has the easily digestiable carbs in. But, I'd probably prefer a banana tbh  and they're cheaper!


Complete over kill if you ask me Katy. It wont do you any harm if it fits in with your daily macros, but I would have thought a piece of fruit, a glass of fruit juice, a few haribo or just a meal an hour or so after training would give you everything you need... it's not as if you are trying to cram the calories in like some of us.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Complete over kill if you ask me Katy. It wont do you any harm if it fits in with your daily macros, but I would have thought a piece of fruit, a glass of fruit juice, a few haribo or just a meal an hour or so after training would give you everything you need... it's not as if you are trying to cram the calories in like some of us.


 I wasn't really referring to calories. I was wondering about needing carbs afterwards because I had been advised that I need to replenish my glycogen stores after an intense cardio workout or else my body will turn to my muscle for that.

But I'm starting to think that it isn't necessary now...as long as I'm generally eating enough.


----------



## bigdaveuk (Jan 22, 2011)

I would agree with hamster, to lose bodyfat you need to create a deficit and I would say if you have protein and carbs, you would be putting more in than you are burning off. I know where you are coming from though with the muscle catabolism thing but if the body needs carbs it will create glucose via gluconeogenesis from the protein you have taken, where as if you have carbs your body only has two options , either stores it as glycogen or if overspillled turn it to bodyfat. Just my opinion


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Insulin hit directly after cardio will directly blunt lipolysis. No carbs post *imo *same post weights leave it an hour. This way u still get growth factors as they aren't blunted. Then solid carb meal.

High GI carbs post are only needed if you train 2* a day..


----------

